# Windows was updating...now can't log on



## backwoods

Toshiba laptop was showing Windows was updating, do not shut off computer. It froze up for awhile, ds finally shut it down. When he tried to restart & sign in, it won't work.
"The System Event Notification Service service failed the logon. Function could not be executed."
Can anybody help me out?


----------



## ||Downhome||

can you boot in safe mode?


----------



## backwoods

When trying to logon, it displays this: "The Local Session Manager service failed the logon.
The group or resource is not in the correct state to perform the requested operation."

I don't know what to try next? Help???


----------



## ||Downhome||

When your logging into safe mode? 
And whats the windows version?


----------



## mnn2501

backwoods said:


> Toshiba laptop was showing Windows was updating, do not shut off computer. It froze up for awhile, ds finally shut it down. When he tried to restart & sign in, it won't work.


There's a reason it says "Do Not Shut Off Computer"

D you know how to boot into safe mode or 'load last known good configuration'? what happens when you try?


----------



## backwoods

mnn2501 said:


> There's a reason it says "Do Not Shut Off Computer"
> 
> D you know how to boot into safe mode or 'load last known good configuration'? what happens when you try?


Those were my exact words to ds! Going to try that, thanks!


----------



## backwoods

Opened in safe mode and running virus scan...thanks!


----------



## ||Downhome||

you may not be out of the woods yet, the scan probably is not really a issue.
somethings failing to start, causing the error.
sometimes a update will finish in safe mode.
but if not when you go to reboot into normal mode it may give you the same.
let us know.


----------



## backwoods

It worked! Thanks! Ran virus scan in safe mode and again in normal mode. It's working fine now. Thank you!


----------

